# Puzzled by burgundy leaves



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a Phalaenopsis Brother Sara Gold
Since I have moved it under the florescents its leaves have turned from a dark green to a deep burgundy. It sits about 4 " from bulbs but on the outer edge of the fixture. My other 3 Phals sitting in the same area are still a nice green. It appears healthy but could it be getting too much light or is this a characteristic of this type hybrid Phal?
No mottled leaves here!
Jim


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2011)

a photo would greatly help in analysis.


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2011)

Could be either phosphorus or magnesium deficiency.

I had several pleurothalids under lights develop color like this.

Most of them went back to normal with a bit of bone meal (CaPO4). Epsom salts (MgSO4) cleaned up the rest.

If lighting was already higher I would go to Mg first and not worry about the phosphate.

Sometimes deficiencies are caused by overdoses of something else. For instance if you have too much Zinc in your system, it will tie up the P and Mg, even if you already have "enough".

What is your primary water source.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 21, 2011)

In my own experience, Phals, when getting too much light, either turn yellowish or redish, depending on the parent species. Try moving it a little further away from the light and see if the leaves don't go back to being more green.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 21, 2011)

What Rick and Dot said. Mg and Ca then if it stays it's just the plant reacting to more light than it used to get. Should be fine.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree with Slipperfan. I don't see any reason for phosphorus or magnesium deficiency since the other phals don't show such signs. I assume they must be watered and fed the same. I had a Phal. sanderianum in the greenhouse with a new leaf turning burgundy red. It was clearly a case of too much light.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 22, 2011)

I think it should be light too.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey
Thanks to all for your advise...I agree... it is too much light. Before I made the move indoors from the garage set-up they all hung 2 feet from the light fixtures and now they are 4-6 " at the far end of the fixtures. So I have moved the suckers to the outside of the shelving and we shall wait and see.
Again you guys are the best!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 22, 2011)

There was an article somewhere about this. Cool temps can induce Mg and Ca deficiencies in some plants and their neighbors can be unaffected. It could well be the light, but I'd supp a little Ca Mg anyway- no harm in trying.


----------

